# Rain, moisture and my car alarm going off....



## shock (May 11, 2005)

My 2003 New Beetle's car alarm keeps going off AND the truck icon light somewhat comes on. Note, it has been raining for about 26 straight hours when this stuff started happening, therefore, I think it's just the rain and moisture causing it.
Where is the trunk sensor located? Maybe I can just wipe it off and that might settle the problem.
Thanks,
Shock


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Rain, moisture and my car alarm going off.... (shock)*

This happened to me also. From what I could figure out, water leaks in through the 3rd brake light and for some reason sets of the trunk sensor which i am guessing is A) at the bottom where the water gathers B) where the trunk release is in the middle under the emblem.
This happened for a little while and then magically it fixed itself. So maybe the same will happen for you.


----------



## shock (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Rain, moisture and my car alarm going off.... (bugasm99)*

I just don't set the security alarm when I get out of the car, that seemed to take care of the alarm going off (at 5am!)


----------



## twentyfourbug (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Rain, moisture and my car alarm going off.... (shock)*

I had that problem with my 02 and the dealer fixed it "warranty" because of the third brake light


----------



## shock (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Rain, moisture and my car alarm going off.... (twentyfourbug)*

Crap Dang Poo! I just went over 50,000 miles on my Bug, therefore, out of warrenty!!!! I am POSTITIVE that VW does this stuff on purpose. UGH!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

could it be the latch?
i had the same problem but it was my hood.


----------



## ashleyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Mine did that too. I've only had mine a month and she started going it! I thought I bought a possessed car, just call her Christine, hehe! Anyways, it seems to fix itself after the trunk light goes off! I feel so much better knowing I'm not the only one!








Ashley


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (ashleyb)*

Just started happening to Coolchick's 2002 NB.
She printed this thread and showed it to the dealer. They weren't interested, even after she told them that I removed the rear trim and it was wet around the third brake light, and had been raining.
They looked at the car (first trip for this), said it was the latch, and ordered one.
She had the latch replaced last Friday (second trip). She picked up the car on Saturday morning, it had rained overnight, and the hatch light came on again.
She called immediately when she got home, and they were surprised.








The car is going back in next week (third trip).








Anyone know which fuse I can pull to disable the alarm so she can park the car and lock it? That information isn't too transparent on the Bentley CD. I'm sure it's in there. But, it's pretty well hidden.


----------



## GermanMan (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Cooper)*

The problem can come from several sources and unfortunately the mechanics at VW dont' know which is the cause, and must follow their manual to diagnose, like trained monkeys. 
In our case, the VW mechanic even used the WRONG procedure because he was looking up the wrong model year!
We had rain and blowing wind that drove the water under the rear hatch into the latch switch, which also contains the contact switch for the alarm. The contacts got wet that kept setting off the alarm. It took VW 3 visits to fix it becasue they would not listen to us on where to look and for the reasons listed above.
It can come from a leak in the 3rd brake light inside or it can be the seal at the hatch, where water gets into the latch. The replacement switch had the contact wires plugged with some silicon grease, to keep the water out in the future.
You can test the source with a water hose, blast some water at the rear 3rd brake light seams. Pull the cover inside the hatch and see if there is water getting in there. For us it was dry. Then blast water under the hatch and see where the latch is, if water is getting into the latch. If so, just pull the latch and look at the switch. 
you can replace the parts yourself, make sure you grease up those wires to keep the water out. Or, let the dealer pay for it and you have to let them go through their motions. Sucks, don't it.
At least you know this problem is solvable and a known issue.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (GermanMan)*

After the third trip to the dealer, they acknowledged that water is leaking in through the third brake light and shorting the switch. They have to order a new brake light and another trunk latch. Four trips to do this. Oh well.
The first time Coolchick brought the car in, she showed them the discussion on here that water is most likely leaking in by the third brake light, and also I had removed the trim on the hatch and it was wet around the brake light.


----------

